# Duchess



## jonsey (10 May 2011)

I bought a piebald mare from a horse sale in wales, Wandering if any body knows any thing about her, She is freeze marked NN43 would love any info on her


----------



## cally6008 (10 May 2011)

Equine Details - MAGPIE
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1996
Gender	Female
Colour	Piebald
Height	160cm
Breed	Unknown
Submitted by	Horse Passport Agency Ltd
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

Horse Passport Agency Ltd
Tel: 0870 2418263

Freezemark NN43 brings up this passport. Give HPA Ltd a ring and they might be able to help. Also ring Farmkey Tel: 0870 8707107


----------



## Cuffey (10 May 2011)

Jonsey
Does this mean you have a passport in the name Duchess?
When was the passport issued?
Is Duchess microchipped?


----------



## jonsey (11 May 2011)

Hi yes I do have a passport for Duchess saying freeze mark NC5 ? I've been on to farmkey and they are trying to sort this out, thanks for your help The passport is for Duchess and no she is not microchipped. Passport was issued 26/04/2007


----------



## cally6008 (11 May 2011)

NC5 ?

You put NN43 in your first post ?


----------



## jonsey (11 May 2011)

I know I did, Its because we could make the freeze mark NN43 out on her yesterday. The passport I have states NC5? by the vet that done the discription on her at the time the passport was applied that I've got. Farmkey and H.P.A. are sorting it out. They both think she is the same horse on both passports by the discription, so if any one knows Duchess NC5? or Magpie NN43  I would love to hear about her past. Thanks to every one who has helped me with this ,


----------



## jonsey (29 November 2011)

I have finally found out that Duchess is indeed Magpie NN43 after a lot of searching and cost, I had the vet out to scan her and she did have a micro chip to prove she was Magpie, So I had to pay the horse Passport agency again!!!!! to have her original passport ownership  changed in to my name once again, I also had to pay to change her name from Magpie to Duchess, I also had to serender the passport I had paid to update when I bought her At the sale in wales, The only one to benefit From this was the horse passport agency....But I do admit I've got a beautiful horse that dose belong to me and fits her passport description at last!!!!!!!! On the new passport I now hold Is the name Elizabeth Lepage she lived at 12 Elmina Road Swindon Wiltshire If any one knows this person Could you please let her know I would love to know some history on Duchess ( Magpie)


----------



## Capriole (29 November 2011)

please dont put other people's name and addresses up  Id hate that id someone put mine online


----------



## jonsey (29 November 2011)

Sorry, I do know this person no longer lives at this address it won't happen again


----------



## cally6008 (29 November 2011)

Long shot but try contacting riding schools, livery yards, farriers, dentist in the Swindon, Wiltshire area to see if someone recognises elizabeth or duchess description


----------



## jonsey (29 November 2011)

Thanks Cally. Will do that, Its been a long road, Would love to know more about her, Some one has spent a lot of time on her, And I'd like to say thank you for all your help and advice in the past, You told me to get in touch with farmkey they were very helpful, They were able to tell me a bit about her breeding from their records, Cheers


----------



## jonsey (3 December 2011)

Thanks to Cally, I am now in touch with One of Duchess,s (Magpie) old owner,s, and have learned so much more about her, So here is a big Thank you to Cally6008 your a star


----------



## cally6008 (3 December 2011)

jonsey said:



			Thanks to Cally, I am now in touch with One of Duchess,s (Magpie) old owner,s, and have learned so much more about her, So here is a big Thank you to Cally6008 your a star
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely fantastic news 

A long shot that turned out right, yay !!

Edit to add, someone suggested looking in the phone book so I went on BT.com, searched surname/area and came up with one person who may or may not have been related .. It paid off


----------

